# Heated Hand Grips Installed on Hs928tas



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Just installed on my new Honda Hs928k1tas 2015 model heated hands grips and a 27 watt LED work light that replaced the oem 15 watt light.. I changed out the lighting coil and replaced it with a dual lighting circuit from a older hs828 model. Of course I bought brand new coils but used an older 8hp part number. It can be done and I proved it. LED light is bright and I now have toasty hands... everything works great and looks factory but now upgraded to the heated grips and the light..


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Part number for the coils is 31510-ze2-p31.. It can be done and you will need 4 new bolts too. Part number is 90015-883-000. The 2 bolts in there are to small and won't work with the thicker coils.. It took me about one hour to install them and about one hour to install the heated grip kit...


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Pictures, we need pictures! Honda porn.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

They are coming Robert putting them on for me. My phone won't resize the pics.. So I can't download them.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14224719399559&key=6c4bb3b8c72a0e622055a964efc64f94&libId=7d0d1014-7b02-4ea8-a8ad-c8e8bda2dba8&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.snowblowerforum.com%2Fforum%2Fprivate.php%3Fdo%3Dshowpm%26pmid%3D101498&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fi1277.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fy483%2Frobertathonda%2FIMG_1423_zpsd82aea37.jpg&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.snowblowerforum.com%2Fforum%2Fprivate.php&title=Snowblower%20Forum%20%3A%20Snow%20Blower%20Forums%20-%20Re%3A%20coil%20installed&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fi1277.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2F...psd82aea37.jpg
Taking off the flywheel to install coils


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...1277.photobucket.com/albums/...ps5ec04f8a.jpg
This is the pic that everyone wants to see.. The new engines do have the mounts for two coils still. This is what one coil looks like when you pull the flywheel off..


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...1277.photobucket.com/albums/...ps6db9ae1a.jpg
Photo of the Ariens grips installed


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...1277.photobucket.com/albums/...ps4f42172b.jpg
Photo of LED light installed not running.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...1277.photobucket.com/albums/...psd12aa349.jpg
Photo of light on


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...1277.photobucket.com/albums/...ps159f7b47.jpg
Photo of my dash with hour meter and heated grip switch


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

I hope this helps you guys out with installing heated grips on your honda snowblowers.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll bug you with one last question. When I wired up my hand grips, I cheated and went directly to my battery (928 TCD ) I have the big stator on my machine. What colour is the wire you used for main power for the grips?


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

tinter said:


> I'll bug you with one last question. When I wired up my hand grips, I cheated and went directly to my battery (928 TCD ) I have the big stator on my machine. What colour is the wire you used for main power for the grips?


One wire coming out, which is a white wire.
I used a Ariens snowblower kit which was prewired for the grips. I used the harness provided with the kit.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Perfect. I installed a pre-wired kit also. Thanks.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Well...................... I see a 10,000 LB elephant in the garage. What's the story there?????

Also what was the grand total $$$ for just the full grip upgrade?

.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Apple Guy said:


> Well...................... I see a 10,000 LB elephant in the garage. What's the story there?????
> 
> Also what was the grand total $$$ for just the full grip upgrade?
> 
> .


 lol that's funny.. I have a Ariens sho too because I have two properties and didn't wannta keep moving snowblowers back and fourth.. I guess total cost for grip upgrade is around 190 bucks....


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Was it hard to replace the charging coil? Did you notice any clearance issue with flywheel?
Can you write step by step process with any bolt torque or gap for the coils. Any special tools.
TIA


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

ClaudeK said:


> Was it hard to replace the charging coil? Did you notice any clearance issue with flywheel?
> Can you write step by step process with any bolt torque or gap for the coils. Any special tools.
> TIA


Very easy to replace coils. There is no gapping because the coils sit in a groove and the bolts tighten down. The torque is tight lol. It is only aluminum so use good judgment. No special tools needed. Probably getting the flywheel off is the hardest part if you never taken one off before. The the whole job wasn't bad all. Anybody with basic hand tools could do it. I would be happy to walk anybody through it if anyone needs help. All you need is new coils and 4 more bolts that is longer and the hand grip kit of your choice and your ready to have heated grips on your Honda.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Glad to hear that. I already got 3amp (single) charging coil for my 1332 but I wamt to see if I can squeeze 4amp (double) coil, everything depends from flywheel. Anyhow, with a snow in range I'll postpone coil swap till spring, I guess.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

We have a rain event coming tomorrow. Maybe a good time to grab the dog and head out to the garage and rewire my hand grips to the coil instead of the battery.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

ClaudeK said:


> Glad to hear that. I already got 3amp (single) charging coil for my 1332 but I wamt to see if I can squeeze 4amp (double) coil, everything depends from flywheel. Anyhow, with a snow in range I'll postpone coil swap till spring, I guess.


It isn't hard and doesn't take long.. 30 mins and have it switched out.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok then, what's the trick to get the flywheel off? Do I need to use some screws? I see the 3 threaded holes in the flywheel.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If the flywheel has threaded holes you can use a puller. The common thing to do is leave the flywheel nut even with the end of the crankshaft and then smack the crankshaft with a hammer. Some will use a block of wood so you don't damage the crankshaft. Some will also hold a prybar behind the flywheel when hitting it, just be careful you don't crack the block.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Big thanks Shryp, will try that.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

So, just came back in from the garage. It turns out my machine has 3 wires coming out other the engine. 2 grey and 1 red. Checked power on the red and thought great I'll tap into that one, only to watch my headlight dim. Tapped into a grey one and everything is great.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Shryp said:


> If the flywheel has threaded holes you can use a puller. The common thing to do is leave the flywheel nut even with the end of the crankshaft and then smack the crankshaft with a hammer. Some will use a block of wood so you don't damage the crankshaft. Some will also hold a prybar behind the flywheel when hitting it, just be careful you don't crack the block.


All these ways will work.. I used the pry bar and hammer method.. Work just fine.


----------



## ranconinc (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking at buying an HS928WA which looks like the engine is the same GX270 as yours. Was reluctant to buy until i saw that you found a way to mount heated grips to it. Genius... anyway, i saw that you used Ariens heated grips. Do you have a part number for those grips? Thanksr


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

bombidude said:


> All these ways will work.. I used the pry bar and hammer method.. Work just fine.


Great way to ruin a good engine and bust shaft seals. 

Get a puller.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

SnowG said:


> Great way to ruin a good engine and bust shaft seals.
> 
> Get a puller.


Very gentle love taps never hurt any engine. I been doing it that way for about 15 years.. Air hammer work wonders too. Just light trigger pulls.. You don't need a puller if you now what your doing.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

ranconinc said:


> Looking at buying an HS928WA which looks like the engine is the same GX270 as yours. Was reluctant to buy until i saw that you found a way to mount heated grips to it. Genius... anyway, i saw that you used Ariens heated grips. Do you have a part number for those grips? Thanksr


Very happy I bought a Honda and installed my kit.. Ariens kit I used is 72101400.. Works great with my setup and led light is brighter than stock.


----------



## ranconinc (Jan 31, 2015)

Great. Thanks. Will be buying it this week!


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

ranconinc said:


> Great. Thanks. Will be buying it this week!


Very easy to do.. Let me know if you need help.


----------

